# Early 90's Rockshox RS1 forks



## Kevinski66 (18 Jun 2017)

Hi all, 
Got some original Rockshox RS1 forks in good condition but they feel very soft and I ain't got a scooby on how to stiffen them up as I'm a mere novice in the fork suspension league, i believe they are air suspension and they have two removable caps but that is as far as I've got and i don't want to ruin them completely, also is there any replacement dust covers out there? 
Thanks in advance 
Kevin


----------



## Hugh Manatee (18 Jun 2017)

I have some Mag 21s and they use a sort of syringe/pump sort of thing. What frame are they for? Something old? Steering geometry will be out else.

They were black with white decals weren't they?


----------



## Kevinski66 (18 Jun 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> I have some Mag 21s and they use a sort of syringe/pump sort of thing. What frame are they for? Something old? Steering geometry will be out else.
> 
> They were black with white decals weren't they?


Yes they were black with white mostly and they came off a Claud Butler Banshee 1988 but not original to the bike which i only paid a fiver for, someone liked it because they put them forks on and Shimano Deore DX levers, rear mech and headset all in really good nick p.s thanks for the reply 
Kevin


----------



## Hugh Manatee (18 Jun 2017)

The components from that era were just so well made. I still use the brakes, mechs and even the cables from a 1990 bike. I only retired the headset not so long ago.

I can't find much other than they are air and oil forks. Pace were elastomers. 40mm travel was about it back then!


----------



## Kevinski66 (18 Jun 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> The components from that era were just so well made. I still use the brakes, mechs and even the cables from a 1990 bike. I only retired the headset not so long ago.
> 
> I can't find much other than they are air and oil forks. Pace were elastomers. 40mm travel was about it back then!


Brilliant you have been a great help and yes back then the components were made to last and also you could take them apart to service/clean properly, the Shimano Deore DX levers are really well made compared to some of the so called high end rubbish these days 
Thanks very much for your help


----------



## Hugh Manatee (18 Jun 2017)

The pump shown here is very similar to the ones I have for the Mag21 forks. I know some people have improvised with a football needle valve. 

This also mentions serviceable insides!


----------



## Kevinski66 (18 Jun 2017)

Hugh Manatee said:


> The pump shown here is very similar to the ones I have for the Mag21 forks. I know some people have improvised with a football needle valve.
> 
> This also mentions serviceable insides!
> 
> ...


----------



## raleighnut (18 Jun 2017)

I've got a Marzocchi fork pump I could be persuaded to sell, 0-100psi range on guage with pressure release button.

cost me £35 and was specially ordered (the pump the shop stocked was 0-300 psi so the guage was less easy to set forks up accurately)


----------

